# [Windows XP] Nur noch Bluescreens !



## The-God (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

Hab seit längerer Zeit nur noch Probleme mit meinem Computer andauernd restartet er also ich krieg nen Bluescreen. Hier mal ein Auszug von Fehlermeldungen die ich alle schon erhalten hab:

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
BAD_POOL_CALLER
win32k.sys
ntfs.sys
nv4disp.dll
ACPI.sys

immer diese Bluescreens mit den aufgeführten Fehlermeldungen. Manchmal muss ich den Computer 5-6 neustarten damit ich überhaupt was machen kann da ich diese Bluescreens meist beim booten habe.

Meine Hardware:

Epox 8K3A+
AMD Athlon XP 1800+
Leadtek GeForce 4 Ti-4200
Samsung PC2700 333mhz 256mb ddr 
Seitec PC2700 333mhz 256mb ddr

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen was ich aber bezweifle da ich schon etliche foren durstöbert habe 

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen das einzelnen Komponenten des Rechners zu wenig Strom bekommen ? Ich hab nämlich ein 300W Netzteil. Daran hab ich 2 Laufwerke angeschlossen , 2 Festplatten und noch eine Kaltlichtkathode & ein Gehäuselüfter.

Vielen Dank


----------



## nEutRa (25. Januar 2004)

Ich kenn mich da zwar nicht so aus, aber bei meinem Kumpel gab es auch mal Probleme bei Booten (Ich weiss jedoch nicht ob Bluescreen). Bei ihm lag das am Speicher - könnt ich mir auch bei dir vorstellen. Musst ma checken, ob der perfekt sitzt und zur not ma bei nem Fachhändler testen lassen. Wie gesagt ich bin mir nicht sicher 

greez nEutRa


----------



## XTEC (26. Januar 2004)

Hi,

das mit dem Speicher ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht.

Die Fehlermeldung hat eindeutig mit der Hardware dem Speicher und der IRQ-Ansprache zu tun.

Meine Frage: Hast Du bevor Du diese Bluescreens bekommen hast irgend eine Hardware neu eingebaut?

Dadurch das die Datei nv4disp.dll mit in der Fehlermeldung steht liegt es vermutlich auch an der Grafikkarte. Probier mal einen neuen Treiber aus.

Gruß

T. Müller


----------



## Theeagle (26. Januar 2004)

das Problem hatte ich auch schon einmal.
Tritt bei RAM-Fehlern auf...komischer Weise nur bei der Kombination
AMD CPU+nVidia GF.
Ich hatte allesmögliche Versucht...anfang lief das system nochmal mit nem
älteren Detonator...keine Ahnunh warum...aber letzendlich war nur der RAM schuld.
Lass mal bei dir MemTest laufen: http://www.memtest86.com


----------



## The-God (26. Januar 2004)

Cool! Ich wusste gar nicht das es Programme gibt mit denen man den Arbeitsspeicher testen kann. Ich hab mir das *.iso image runtergeladen wie kann ich das brennen ? Ich hab kein Diskettenlaufwerk in meinem Computer und wenn ich den Ordner bei Nero öffne also wenn ich ne Image Date brennen will findet der keine Dateien in dem Ordner vom Memtest wie muss ich also die Datei brennen damit ich eine bootfähige CD mit dem Memtest habe ?

*Dann habe ich noch eine Frage kennt ihr irgendwelche Tools mit dem ich mein ganzes System testen kann oder auch Tools mit denen man einzelne Komponenten testen kann vielleicht ein Tool um IRQ Konflikte aufzudecken* 

Vielen Dank


----------



## The-God (26. Januar 2004)

schade wieso weiß keiner sowas


----------



## XTEC (27. Januar 2004)

Das beste welches ich kenne SiSoft Sandra! Einfach mal danach googeln 

mfg

T. Müller


----------



## The-God (27. Januar 2004)

werd ich machen Vielen Dank


----------



## fluessig (27. Januar 2004)

Frage am rande: Betreibst du Overclocking?


----------



## XTEC (28. Januar 2004)

Weiß zwar nicht wer mit der Frage gemeint ist, ich jedoch betreibe kein Overclocking.

mfg

T. Müller


----------



## IRQ (28. Januar 2004)

Es ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ein Hardwarefehler, höchstwahrscheinlich wie bereits gesagt das RAM. Ich hab ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Notebook. Da sie nicht reproduzierbar sind und in unregelmässigen Abständen auftauchen muss ich von einem Hardwarefehler ausgehen.

Ob man da allerdings mit SiSoft etwas herausfinden kann, mag ich zu bezweifeln, denn wie bereits gesagt können solche Fehler ohne Vorwarnung auftauchen oder das System kann aber auch stundenlang ohne Probleme funktionieren.

Die einfachste Testmöglichkeit ist immer noch das Ersetzen von einzelnen Komponenten und dann ein paar Tage laufen lassen.


----------



## The-God (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich hab nie irgendwie etwas übertaktet.


----------



## BlaBla-HH (31. Januar 2004)

@The-God (obwohl ich Atheist bin und nicht an Götter glaube):

Mit dem Programm WinIso kannst Du unter anderem auch *.iso-Dateien öffnen und in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis extrahieren. Google wird Dir auch hier den Weg zu einer Downloadmöglichkeit weisen. *lächel*

Der Aussage von Mircosoft zufolge, handelt es sich bei einem Bluescreen, mit der Ausgabe "BAD_POOL_CALLER", um ein Treiberproblem.
Jedoch deutet "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA" auf einen Hardwarefehler hin. "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" bestätigt das, da dies die Ausgabe zu einem Hardwarekonflikt ist.
Versuch also als erstes, den Arbeitsspeicher zu überprüfen. Danach versuchst Du die Treiber des Mainboards, wie auch der Grafikkarte upzudaten. Tritt Dein Problem dann immer noch auf, leih' Dir von einem Freund, oder Freundin, einen funktionierenden Arbeitsspeicher und eine Grafikkarte und ersetze diese getrennt voneinander, um fehlerhafte Hardware auszuschließen. Fruchtet das immer noch nicht, dann solltest Du mal zu einem PC-Handel in Deiner Nähe gehen und sie bitten, dass Mainboard zu überprüfen.


----------



## The-God (16. März 2004)

Die können dort Mainboards testen ? Wie teuer ist das  ungefähr.

Gruß


----------

